# مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية



## ميرنا (25 أكتوبر 2005)

*مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

كلمة "أرثوذكس" مكونة أصلاً من مقطعين "أرثو = استقامة"، "ذكسا = مجد". أى أن معناها "الطريقة المستقيمة فى تمجيد الله". 


ليس فقط من حيث استقامة التعليم، بل أيضاً من حيث استقامة التعليم، بل أيضاً من حيث استقامة الحياة والسلوك.
من هنا ندرك ضرورة أن يربط التعليم الأرثوذكسى بين العقيدة والسلوك اليومى. ولا تشعر - حينما تستمع إلى متحدث أرثوذكسى - أنه يتجاهل العقيدة ويكتفى بالحديث الروحى، فالعقيدة هى ما انعقدت عليه الحياة. إذا تكلم الواعظ الأرثوذكسى عن الله، أعطانا فكرة عن وحدانية الجوهر وتثليث الأقانيم. فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ترى أنه "لا حياة بدون لاهوت، ولا لاهوت بدون حياة". أى أنها ترفض أن يبقى اللاهوت مجرد أفكار ونظريات سليمة، منفصلة عن الحياة والسلوك. وترفض أن يكون علم اللاهوت نشاطاً فكرياً محضاً، 


لا ينسحب على الحياة الداخلية: فتلتهب حباً فى الرب، والخارجية: فتسلك سلوكاً أميناً، والحياة الكنسية: فيتحد الإنسان بالرب يسوع رأس الكنيسة، وبأعضائها السمائيين، وبأخوته المؤمنين.
إذا تحدث الواعظ الأرثوذكسى عن الفداء، لم يكتف بالإشارة إلى دم السيد المسيح، بل أنه يشرح لاهوت الفداء، واشتراك الأقانيم فيه، ومسئولية المؤمن إزاءه. وإذا تحدث عن التجسد، لا يكتفى بالتأمل الروحى فقط، بل يغوص مع القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى، فى أبعاد التجسد الإلهى، ودوره فى خلاصنا وفدائنا، وإمكانية اتحاد الله بنا. 


لهذا قال القديس أثناسيوس: "لو لم يكن المسيح إلهاً، فكيف يمكن أن أصير ابناً لله؟". 


وقال العلامة أوريجانوس: "اللاهوتى هو الإنسان الذى يعرف كيف يصلى". 


وقال الآباء فى القديم: "اللاهوتى هو الشهيد"!!.
لهذا تصدت الكنيسة لكل انحراف لاهوتى أو عقيدى، لا لمجرد التمسك بالتسليم الرسولى القديم، ولكن لأن هذا الإيمان أساسا لحياتنا اليومية، وخلاصنا الأبدى. وهكذا نفهم لماذا وقفت أمام آريوس، الذى انتقص من ألوهية الرب يسوع، لأنه بذلك جعل الفادى محدوداً، والفداء ناقصاً، مما يجعلنا نخسر بركات الفداء الإلهى غير المحدود، ونهلك! كما تصدت بعد ذلك لمقدونيوس، الذى انتقص من ألوهية الروح القدس، الذى ينقل إلينا بركات الفداء. ثم تصدت لنسطور الذى فصل بين اللاهوت والناسوت خشية أن تحرمنا هرطقته من سكنى الله فينا... وهكذا .


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

فليباركك الرب
لقد فهمت ما تعنيه وما كان يحيرنى وانا حديثة عهدى بالمسيحيه وانلم اكن قد من على الرب بالمعموديه ولكنى كت اتخبط بين تعلم المسيحيه على اساس الكاثوليكيه ام الارمن ام الارثوذكسيه
وكنت ادعو ربى يسو ع قائلة ربى اعنى فانى افتش عنك كما تفتش عنى
ادعوا لك الرب يا ميرنا ان يباركك ويحفظك
كما اطلبمنك ان تشاركينى دائما بما يمكن لى ان اتعلمه


----------



## Tabitha (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

أختنا في المسيح سالي
قرأت كل مشاركاتك ولمست من خلالها أد ايه صدقك وحبك للمسيح 
يسوع معاكي ويرشدك بصلوات أمنا العدرا .. هنا احنا كلنا اخواتك لا تترددي أبدا إذا عندك أي سؤال


ميرنا موضوعك بسيط وجميل جداً
صحيح الموضوع قديم شوية وبقاله 3 سنين إلا إن الرب إستخدمه انهاردة إنه يوصل كلمته لبنته سالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

ربنا يخليكوا ليا و يخليكوا للمسيحيه مبشرين ومنذرين
اخوتى الاحبه فر المسيح
وفى امنا العذراء
انا لكم و بكم
وليس لى فى الدنيا بعد  ربى وامى الحنون العذراء البتول
غيركم 
وذلك بعد ان عاهدت نفسى بمقاطعة اهلى و عدم اعلان المحبه لهم
ادعوا الرب انت تكونوا اهلا لى وسندا لى فى حياتى الجديده التى ملائها الرب يسوع على بالمحبه
ولكم منى كل التحيه والحب والصلوات
:smi102::smi102:
:smi106:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

*


saly soweilm قال:



			وذلك بعد ان عاهدت نفسى بمقاطعة اهلى و عدم اعلان المحبه لهم

:smi102::smi102:
:smi106:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا سالى
مبروك عليك النعمة, ولستخدمك رب المجد لأجل مجد أسمه ولنشر ملكوت المسيح فى كافة المسكونة
أسمحى لى أن أخالفك الرأى, ينبغى أن يشاهد الجميع المسيح فيك
من خلال محبتك
من خلال بذل ذاتك
كونى إنجيل مُعاش بتطبيق ما تقرآية
تحياتى ولا تنسيني فى صلواتك*


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

_مشكوره كتييير ميرنا لتوضيحك
ربنا يجعلة سبب بركة للجميع
يسوع يبارك عملك​_


----------



## Maria Salib (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

اخى الحبيب صاحب الصوت الصارخ
ادعو لك الرب والاب والابن والروح القدس
اله واحد امين
ان يمجدك فى السماء والارض
وينور طريقكك
لحب فى المسيحيه وحبك لمظاهرة البشر بها
ولكن اعلم
انك ولدت مسيحياً
وهذا من حب ربك
اما انا فلا
وعليه لو علم اهلى او اى مسلم بذلك لاستحلوا دمى
ولقتلونى قبل ان اخرج
من بيتى

فللرب الحمد انى استطيع ان امجده واصلى له دون ان يرانى احد
او يعلم بى احد غيركم اخوانى
الى ان يمن الرب على بتعميدى فى بلد امن
ووسط اهل محبين للرب و مؤمنين به
صلوا لى كثيرا وادعوا لى بالخير
واعلموا انى فداء المسيح

وانى بالمسيح للمسيح اكون
:sami73::sami73:
:smi102::smi102:


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



saly soweilm قال:


> اخى الحبيب صاحب الصوت الصارخ
> ادعو لك الرب والاب والابن والروح القدس
> اله واحد امين
> ان يمجدك فى السماء والارض
> ...


*
أهلا بك بين أخوانك وأهلك, فنحن, المسيحيين, واحد فى المسيح, وأنا لم أدعوك للجهر بمسيحيتك بين أهلك, فأنا أعلم خطورة ذلك, لكنى أدعوك بأن لا تنقطعى عن محبتهم والصلاة من أجلهم وعدم بغضهم, فالله محبة
وربنا يكون معاك ويقويك ويسندك فى حياتك, أدعوك لقرآة "رحلة للمرتفعات" التى فى توقيعي, فأنت مدعوة لهذه الرحلة
وسلام المسيح يكون لك وفيك*


----------



## صوت الرب (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

موضوع رائع و مفيد
شكرا يا ميرنا
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

ميرنا

نشكرك على الموضوع القيم 

ونشكر الله انه ولدت لنا اخت جديدة في المسيحية

سلام الرب يسوع في قلبك


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



saly soweilm قال:


> فليباركك الرب
> لقد فهمت ما تعنيه وما كان يحيرنى وانا حديثة عهدى بالمسيحيه وانلم اكن قد من على الرب بالمعموديه ولكنى كت اتخبط بين تعلم المسيحيه على اساس الكاثوليكيه ام الارمن ام الارثوذكسيه
> وكنت ادعو ربى يسو ع قائلة ربى اعنى فانى افتش عنك كما تفتش عنى
> ادعوا لك الرب يا ميرنا ان يباركك ويحفظك
> كما اطلبمنك ان تشاركينى دائما بما يمكن لى ان اتعلمه


ربنا يباركك يا سالى واى حاجة كلنا اخواتك وتحت امرك​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



Tabitha قال:


> أختنا في المسيح سالي
> قرأت كل مشاركاتك ولمست من خلالها أد ايه صدقك وحبك للمسيح
> يسوع معاكي ويرشدك بصلوات أمنا العدرا .. هنا احنا كلنا اخواتك لا تترددي أبدا إذا عندك أي سؤال
> 
> ...


 دا شويتين تلاتة :hlp:​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتييير ميرنا لتوضيحك​_
> _ربنا يجعلة سبب بركة للجميع_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك عملك_​


 
امين يا تونى


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع و مفيد
> شكرا يا ميرنا
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 
ميرسى يا صوت ربنا يبارركك


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*



كليمو قال:


> ميرنا
> 
> نشكرك على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ...


دايما منوور يا كليمو ربنا يباركك


----------



## السياف العراقي (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

عاشت الايادي موضوع رائع


----------



## mero_engel (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

*موضوع جميل يا ميرنا *
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: مفهوم كلمة الأرثوذكسية*

*موضوع رائع ميرنا 

اهلا بيكى سالى معانا ازكرينا فى صلاوتك 

نتمنى لو تسالينا ونشاركك تفكيرك ​*


----------

